# Ein neuer Rasierer



## Paradoxium (1. November 2014)

Hi Commu,

Ich muss schon sagen, das ist etwas weit hergeholt, aber ich brauche einen neuen Rasierer - Und da der Markt kein wirklich kompetentes Rasiererforum liefert, Technik schon bischen eine Männerdomäne ist und ich mich hier im Forum heimisch fühle frag ich einfach mal 

Also bisher bin ich ein Nassrasur Nutzer. Das lass ich aber schleifen wenns nichts sein muss, und nach einer Woche nicht rasieren ist es einfach Todesarbeit die Haare mit dem Nassrasierer wegzumachen. Mit einem Elektrorasierer würde ich jeden Tag drübergehen und fertig.

Nun ist das Problem dass ich keine Ahnung hab wo ich anfangen soll. Ich weiß nicht wirklich wodurch sich die krassen Preisunterschiede ergeben, welche Marke ich nehmen soll usw.
Außerdem hab ich keine Erfahrung, hab bis jetzt immer mit Nassrasur alles weggemacht.

Was mir definitiv wichtig ist dass ich nach dem Rasieren genau die gleiche Weiche Haut ab wie nach dem Nassrasieren. Und zwar nicht durch 10000x Aftershave, sondern halt wie nach dem Rasieren.
Und es soll nicht todes wehtun, sondern eben möglichst angenehm sein.

Viele Grüße
Paradoxium


----------



## STSLeon (1. November 2014)

Da hilft nur ausprobieren. Welches Rasiersystem du verträgst ist von deiner Haut / Bart abhängig. Mein Tip, sieh dich bei den beiden Großen Anbietern Philips und Braun um und warte auf eine Probeaktion. Dann kannst du den Rasier testen und wenn es nicht mit deinem Hauttyp funktioniert, dann bekommst du dein Geld zurück. 

Wichtig ist nur, dass du den Trockenrasierer regelmäßig benutzt. Am Anfang ist es immer unangenehm, das vergeht aber.


----------



## Gysi1901 (1. November 2014)

Mir wurde von Anfang an Philips emfohlen, die Marke nehme ich seit über zehn Jahren und habe nur beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Haut gewöhnt sich in der Regel nach kurzer Zeit an den jeweiligen Rasierer.


----------



## J4ckH19h (1. November 2014)

Endlich mal ein wichtiges Thema 

Mir geht es ebenso wie Paradoxium.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. November 2014)

Ich hab den Philips 5000:
Produkt Philips SHAVER Series 5000 Elektrischer Trockenrasierer PT923/18 Elektrischer Trockenrasierer kaufen

Muss allerdings auch sagen, dass mein Bartwuchs bisher auf sehr überschaubarem Niveau liegt, 2x die Woche rasieren reicht bei mir bisher xD


----------



## longtom (1. November 2014)

Hat mich viel Geld und Nerven gekostet um festzustellen das kein Trockenrasierer der Welt eine anständige Nassrasur ersetzen kann .
Ich Denke täglich Duschen ist Pflicht ebenso morgens und abends Zähne Putzen da stehst du eh vorm Spiegel im Bad, da kommts nu auf die 5 Minuten auch nicht an die du für eine Nassrasur brauchst oder ?


----------



## Kusarr (1. November 2014)

longtom schrieb:


> Hat mich viel Geld und Nerven gekostet um festzustellen das kein Trockenrasierer der Welt eine anständige Nassrasur ersetzen kann .
> Ich Denke täglich Duschen ist Pflicht ebenso morgens und abends Zähne Putzen da stehst du eh vorm Spiegel im Bad, da kommts nu auf die 5 Minuten auch nicht an die du für eine Nassrasur brauchst oder ?


 
du duscht täglich? Mal abgesehen davon, dass das ne ziemliche Wasserverschwendung ist, ist das auch schädlich für die Haut!
Man soll nicht jeden Tag duschen, weil man sonst den Schutzmantel der Haut zerstört.

Zum Thema Rasierer. Habe nen ähnlichen wie den Series 5000 .. man muss definitv jeden zweten Tag rasieren, da bei längeren Härchen es schon mal weg tun kann. Im Zweifel hab ich dann nen Trimmer .. vorher trimmen und dann rasieren


----------



## rhalin (1. November 2014)

Benutze auch die Philips-Geräte schon seit Jahren, also die mit rotierenden Klingen/Köpfen.
Muss mich alle 2 Tage rasieren und bin mit denen sehr zufrieden.
Was du dann ausgibst musst du sehen, weiss gar nicht wie mein Modell heisst, steht nichts drauf 
Ist akkubetrieben und lässt sich unter Wasser säubern.


----------



## longtom (1. November 2014)

Kusarr schrieb:


> du duscht täglich? Mal abgesehen davon, dass das ne ziemliche Wasserverschwendung ist, ist das auch schädlich für die Haut!
> Man soll nicht jeden Tag duschen, weil man sonst den Schutzmantel der Haut zerstört.



So hat jeder seine eigene meinung was Hygiene anbelang .


----------



## Paradoxium (1. November 2014)

hygiene könnt ihr unter euch ausmachen xD

Punkt ist dass jeden Tag rasieren einfach zeitlich manchmal nicht drin ist, es gibt aber noch einige andere Punkte die mich an den Nassrasierern tierisch anstinken.

Naja, was heißt denn dass kein Trockenrasierer an Nassrasierer rankommt? Das kann ja viel heißen, bleiben mehr stoppeln stehen, ist die Rasur nicht so gründlich etc...

Preis ist relativ egal, was ich aber eventuell dazu kaufen würde wär eine Cleaningstation. Habe jetzt schon ab und an Probleme den Rasierer sauber zu bekommen (großes Waschbecken -> Wasser stehen lassen muss ich über eine Notlösung einrichten), deshalb weiß ich nicht ob ich so nen komplexen Scherkopf locker sauber bekomm.


----------



## NynrosVorlon (1. November 2014)

Kusarr schrieb:


> du duscht täglich? Mal abgesehen davon, dass das ne ziemliche Wasserverschwendung ist, ist das auch schädlich für die Haut!
> Man soll nicht jeden Tag duschen, weil man sonst den Schutzmantel der Haut zerstört.
> 
> Zum Thema Rasierer. Habe nen ähnlichen wie den Series 5000 .. man muss definitv jeden zweten Tag rasieren, da bei längeren Härchen es schon mal weg tun kann. Im Zweifel hab ich dann nen Trimmer .. vorher trimmen und dann rasieren


 
Ich dusche auch täglich, teilweise sogar wegen Sport auch nochmal am Abend und die gründliche morgendl. Nassrasur kann man nicht ersetzen  

-> Sebamed Sportdusche 200 ml 
von Sebapharma GmbH & Co.KG


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. November 2014)

longtom schrieb:


> So hat jeder seine eigene meinung was Hygiene anbelang .


Mal Hygiene und duschen an sich außer Acht gelassen, aber tägliches Haarewaschen schadet auch den Haaren. Zumindest meine werden da richtig spröde und struppig ^^


----------



## Two-Face (1. November 2014)

Schon mal mit einen Rasiermesser probiert?

Zwar sehr teuer in der Anschaffung und zeitaufwendig aber du glaubst nicht was für gute Ergebnisse du damit erzielen kannst.


----------



## NynrosVorlon (1. November 2014)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Mal Hygiene und duschen an sich außer Acht gelassen, aber tägliches Haarewaschen schadet auch den Haaren. Zumindest meine werden da richtig spröde und struppig ^^


 
Alles über 4 mm ist bekanntlich Afro


----------



## Magogan (1. November 2014)

Ich hab den hier und bin zufrieden, Nassrasur soll damit auch gehen, hab es aber nie probiert: Philips RQ1250/21 Shaver Series 9000 SensoTouch Elektro Nass-und Trockenrasierer: Amazon.de: Drogerie & Körperpflege


----------



## J4ckH19h (1. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hab den hier und bin zufrieden, Nassrasur soll damit auch gehen, hab es aber nie probiert: Philips RQ1250/21 Shaver Series 9000 SensoTouch Elektro Nass-und Trockenrasierer: Amazon.de: Drogerie & Körperpflege


 
Geiles Gerät! Allerdings sollte es bei diesem Preis einen Kopfhöreranschluss, Wlan und ein gespiegeltes Display haben um bei der Rasur vor dem Spiegel Musik streamen zu können


----------



## Magogan (2. November 2014)

Jetzt beschwer dich nicht, der ist schon reduziert von 249,99 € auf 249 €.

Ich hab damals allerdings nur 199 € bezahlt...


----------



## Hänschen (2. November 2014)

Natürlich muss man nach einer Woche Bartwuchs erst mit dem elektrischen Langhaarschneider/Trimmer drüber bevor man nass rasiert sonst gibts ein Gemetzel an der Haut.

An der Nassrasur ist mir negativ aufgefallen dass wenn ein Muttermal/Leberfleck ein wenig heraussteht und man geht mit der Klinge drüber dann schwillt dieses Ding nach der Rasur an - das ist bestimmt kein gutes Zeichen, immerhin hat man die Deckschicht von dem Ding abrasiert.

Auch nervt mich das geschwollene Gesicht/Hals nach der Nassrasur - das macht mich noch fetter als ich bin 
Deshalb rasiere ich mich schon einen tag vorher wenn am nächsten Tag etwas Wichtiges ansteht.


@Topic: tägliches Elektrorasieren war nicht gut bei mir, immer diese verwanzte Scherfolie die nicht genug schneidet (Billig-Braun-Rasierer) ... eine neue Scherfolie kostet übrigens fast soviel wie der ganze Rasierer neu ...


----------



## NynrosVorlon (2. November 2014)

Der Fusionsrasierer mit blauem Fusionsgel kostet 10% des Phillips Trockenrasierers, da ist das P/L Verhältnis sowie das Rasierergebnis aber dann doch etwas besser


----------



## Isoroku (2. November 2014)

Paradoxium schrieb:


> Hi Commu,
> 
> [...] Und da der Markt kein wirklich kompetentes Rasiererforum liefert, [...]
> 
> ...



Moin!

Als jemand, bei dem die Haare mit Mitte 20 bereits so dünn waren, dass es beim besten Willen nicht mehr gut aussah, und der deswegen die Flucht nach vorn antrat und somit nun auf 8 Jahre Erfahrung in Sachen Schädelrasur blicken kann, möchte ich einiges an meinen Erkenntnissen weitergeben.
1. Die ersten Hilfestellungen bekam ich hier: Nassrasur samt regem und informativen Forum Forum-Nassrasur
2. Qualitativ kann ein Elektrorasierer NIE mit einer Nassrasur mithalten. (Natürlich unter der Annahme, dass das Nassrasur-Equipment halbwegs was taugt... da gibt's nämlich auch jede Menge Schrott auf dem Markt.)
3. Jede Haut ist anders. Meistens habe ich "gute" Tage beim rasieren; soll heißen: keinerlei Irritationen nach der Rasur. Aber es gibt auch "schlechte" Tage, mit Rötungen, Juckreiz, kleinen Pusteln...
Mit einem Elektrorasierer häufen sich bei mir die "schlechten" Tage... aber wie schon geschrieben: jede Haut ist da anders. Letztlich habe ich meinen Elektrorasierer bereits vor Jahren einem WG-Mitbewohner überlassen.

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## Kaick (2. November 2014)

Ich hatte früher mal einen Braun Series 5, dieses "Gitter" oben ging dann aber nach etwas über 2 Jahren kaputt und war auf einer Seite komplett lose ... habe dann trotz der negativen Amazon comments (welche es ja i-wie bei jedem Artikel gibt) den Ersatz dazu gekauft und dieser ging dann sogar nach nur einem Monat wieder hinüber ...

Seit dem rasiere ich mich wieder nass und das nur noch so - ein Mal die Woche, wenn es denn sein muss (wichtige events) zwei Mal. Bei mir wachsen die Haare "leider" echt schnell, dass wenn ich mich Morgens rasiere, ich Abends schon wieder die ersten "Stacheln" spüre, echt doof. Und ich geh am Ende immer noch komplett von unten nach oben drüber, so kommt dann der geniale Babyarsch-Effekt zum Vorschein 

Das Ergebnis ist immer top, super glatt. Gesicht an sich sieht danach ganz Ok aus, aber der Hals ist bei mir immer die Schwachstelle ... Mal ist es ein Blutbad und manchmal nur etwas rot, aber was tut man nicht alles, für eine glatte Haut 

Zurück zur eigentlichen Frage : Mit dem Trocken-Rasierer lässt es sich eben echt gemütlich jeden Tag rasieren und das Ergebnis ist in der Regel gut genug (je nach Anspruch) Aber dennoch würde ich die Nassrasur jetzt nicht mehr missen wollen. Welchen du dir jetzt holen solltest, ist denke ich mal echt Geschmackssache. Teuer muss ja nicht immer gut sein, aber so arg sparen, würde ich bei sowas nicht wirklich.

Aber wenn es dir helfen sollte, schau mal hier : Dollar Shave Club - Shave Time. Shave Money.

Kaick


----------



## Amon (4. November 2014)

Also ich hab einen von Phillips, der ist nicht schlecht aber an die gute alte Klinge kommt der lange nicht dran.


----------



## Paradoxium (4. November 2014)

Warum kommt er denn nicht dran? Bleiben längere Stopeln, ist die Rasur nicht so sauber?

Oder fühlt sichs einfach mit Nassrasur besser an? Weil letzterem wäre schnell Abhilfe geschafft indem ich mir so einen Nassrasurfähigen Elektrorasierer kaufe.


----------



## PepperID (5. November 2014)

Wenn es mal schnell gehen muss, benutze ich:
Philips PT860/16 Shaver Series 5000 PowerTouch Elektrorasierer, silber/schwarz: Amazon.de: Drogerie & Körperpflege


Ansonsten hab ich einen Rasierhobel, bei mir hab ich damit das beste Ergebnis.


----------



## T-Drive (5. November 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Natürlich muss man nach einer Woche Bartwuchs erst mit dem elektrischen Langhaarschneider/Trimmer drüber bevor man nass rasiert sonst gibts ein Gemetzel an der Haut.
> 
> An der Nassrasur ist mir negativ aufgefallen dass wenn ein Muttermal/Leberfleck ein wenig heraussteht und man geht mit der Klinge drüber dann schwillt dieses Ding nach der Rasur an - das ist bestimmt kein gutes Zeichen, immerhin hat man die Deckschicht von dem Ding abrasiert.
> 
> ...



Probier mal den Schaum von Vichy, gibts in der Apo. Da gleitet mein Mach III wie auf einer Glasplatte zum Babyarsch-Effekt. Auch nach einer Woche, bei 5mm Stoppeln. Schön einweichen, am besten nachm duschen.

Trocken ist wie Rasen mähen, bleibt immer was stehen oder du scheuerst dich bis du feuerrot bist, dann "zosch" Rasierwasser - nö Danke.


----------

